# 3x3 Feet as an event



## DhruvA (Feb 2, 2017)

I have seen people debate if they want feet as an event or not and I have seen different opinions recently. I decided to make a poll to see what the majority thinks.

Personally, I think feet is an awesome event. There is something about it that is different from other two or even one handed events. It gives a new challenge to competitors.

Also it is the only event that I have a good ranking in.

Please feel free to post your views here.


----------



## sqAree (Feb 2, 2017)

To be honest I used to think that Feet is a stupid event, similar to OH, etc., but once I started doing it myself I learned to like it. Completely agreed and it should be changed to ao5.


----------



## James Snowden (Feb 2, 2017)

I enjoy feet. While I am useless at it, it gives a greater range of skills that people can compete with. Also, it combines the dexterity required for speedsolving with the need for efficiency found in FMC. Other than OH, it is the only event so dependent on both. Finally, imo it is a novel way to show non cubers about the sport.


----------



## Loiloiloi (Feb 2, 2017)

Feet is unnecessary.


----------



## Rcuber123 (Feb 2, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> Feet is unnecessary.


Why?


----------



## Torch (Feb 2, 2017)

Loiloiloi said:


> Feet is unnecessary.



Cubing is unnecessary


----------



## Rcuber123 (Feb 2, 2017)

Torch said:


> Cubing is unnecessary


Posting is unnecessary


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 2, 2017)

Torch said:


> Cubing is unnecessary


I'm going to go to the corner and reconsider my life, thanks


----------



## Ordway Persyn (Feb 2, 2017)

I see no good reason for removing feet. Most of the time i see people saying it should be removed because they think its dumb or some silly reason like that. If we ever have feet removed I wan't a very good reasoning for it, though I personally would like for it to stay. I'm indifferent of wether it should be changed to Ao5 or not.


----------



## Y2k1 (Feb 2, 2017)

Dumb question if its not an ao5 than how do they do the timing?


----------



## Cale S (Feb 2, 2017)

Y2k1 said:


> Dumb question if its not an ao5 than how do they do the timing?



Mean of 3, like 6x6 and 7x7


----------



## Berd (Feb 2, 2017)

Isn't feet just 3x3 with restrictions, just like OH is?


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 2, 2017)

Berd said:


> Isn't feet just 3x3 with restrictions, just like OH is?


next event: 3x3 with face


----------



## turtwig (Feb 2, 2017)

If we were discussing whether or not to add feet, I would probably be against it, but now that it's already an event, I don't see much of a point in removing it just because some people don't like it and it would also be unfair to people who enjoy feet.
I also support changing feet (and 6x6, 7x7, and maybe 3BLD) into avg5 so DNFing a solve won't DNF the average (especially since a lot of these events are more prone to DNFs), also it would be more consistent if everything was avg5.


----------



## YouCubing (Feb 2, 2017)

turtwig said:


> If we were discussing whether or not to add feet, I would probably be against it, but now that it's already an event, I don't see much of a point in removing it just because some people don't like it and it would also be unfair to people who enjoy feet.
> I also support changing feet (and 6x6, 7x7, and maybe 3BLD) into avg5 so DNFing a solve won't DNF the average (especially since a lot of these events are more prone to DNFs), also it would be more consistent if everything was avg5.


>organizing a 7x7 avg5
no thanks


----------



## GenTheThief (Feb 3, 2017)

turtwig said:


> I also support changing feet (and 6x6, 7x7, and maybe 3BLD) into avg5 so DNFing a solve won't DNF the average (especially since a lot of these events are more prone to DNFs), also it would be more consistent if everything was avg5.


I think feet really needs to go towards ao5 soon too.
6x6 and 7x7 are mo3 because of time constrictions, but as Feet is considerably faster than 5x5 and megaminx, both ao5 events, time is clearly not the reason not to change it to ao5. I'm not sure why it hasn't already been changed.
BLD is also due to time constrictions, I think, as sub-3ish is generally considered pretty good. (That might just be because I suck and that's what I consider goodish)

E: Sup-Mitch post!


----------



## sqAree (Feb 3, 2017)

A possible argument against making Feet an ao5 is that all previous records and times become meaningless.


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 3, 2017)

sqAree said:


> A possible argument against making Feet an ao5 is that all previous records and times become meaningless.


Not really, there are people with pb averages in say 4x4 that are mean of 3 (cough cough Chris Hardwick)


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 3, 2017)

sqAree said:


> A possible argument against making Feet an ao5 is that all previous records and times become meaningless.



I think there's enough room for improvement in feet that most current Mo3 records will become obsolete anyway soon. The question is whether they are replaced by new Mo3 records or Ao5 records.


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 3, 2017)

Events that transitioned from Mo3 to Ao5 still rank the old Mo3s. For example, Matyas' clock average is 93rd in the world, and was a mean.

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/results/p.php?i=2006KUTI01


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 3, 2017)

@Kit Clement

Do you think a poll like this might change the format of feet to an ao5. As of right now, the second option has gotten more than 50% of vote.


----------



## CapriPhonix (Feb 3, 2017)

A lot of people that hate feet always say something like: "It doesn't make cubing look good", but from my experience non-cubers are quite impressed by it. Especially if I show them the world record single.


----------



## James Snowden (Feb 3, 2017)

I suppose that feet may become more popular if companies produced a cube better for feet solving than what we have already. This has been seen with the qiyi Sq1 and probably will be the same with their clock. I think that it really depends on whether or not companies see feet as a potential market. If cubes ideal for feet are made, then feet will most likely become much more popular, and if this does happen, people probably wouldn't see the event as pointless.


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 3, 2017)

James Snowden said:


> I suppose that feet may become more popular if companies produced a cube better for feet solving than what we have already. This has been seen with the qiyi Sq1 and probably will be the same with their clock. I think that it really depends on whether or not companies see feet as a potential market. If cubes ideal for feet are made, then feet will most likely become much more popular, and if this does happen, people probably wouldn't see the event as pointless.



The thing is its similar to OH.

The valk was mainly a 2h cube whereas I have seen people (including myself) using it for oh.

The qiyi big sail was not made for feet solving but the bigger size helped people.

Cubes specifically wont be made for feet but they indirectly would have potential to be a reliable cube.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 3, 2017)

DhruvA said:


> The qiyi big sail



Magnetized


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 3, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> Magnetized


That would be one awesome cube for feet


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 3, 2017)

DhruvA said:


> That would be one awesome cube for feet



I've got one. It is. And very easy to make.


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 3, 2017)

DhruvA said:


> @Kit Clement
> 
> Do you think a poll like this might change the format of feet to an ao5. As of right now, the second option has gotten more than 50% of vote.



Highly doubt it. This thread represents a VERY small portion of the cubing community. Plus, a thread with a title like this likely attracts those who do feet, meaning the results are somewhat skewed. It would be like deciding the president of the United States by surveying 0.1% of the population of Wyoming at a Democrat convention (although on a much greater scale, of course). 

Basically, skewed results and very small percentage of voters =/= popular opinion.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 3, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Highly doubt it. This thread represents a VERY small portion of the cubing community. Plus, a thread with a title like this likely attracts those who do feet, meaning the results are somewhat skewed. It would be like deciding the president of the United States by surveying 0.1% of the population of Wyoming at a Democrat convention (although on a much greater scale, of course).
> 
> Basically, skewed results and very small percentage of voters =/= popular opinion.



It won't result directly in change, but if it's suggested then the question can be asked in a way that may result in change. You don't need consensus of a majority of cubers to approve a competition.


----------



## DGCubes (Feb 3, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> It won't result directly in change, but if it's suggested then the question can be asked in a way that may result in change. You don't need consensus of a majority of cubers to approve a competition.



Good point.

In the end, it really comes down to the WCA board. Seeing how events have been changed/added in the past, I think they'd need a lot more than a single Speedsolving poll to overhaul an event, especially when the poll is not even completely decisive like this one (if it were 90%+ for an average of 5 format after surveying a decent amount of people, then I'd understand). It could definitely help further the case, but I doubt it'd be the deciding factor.


----------



## DhruvA (Feb 4, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I've got one. It is. And very easy to make.


Can you specify the size and type?


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 4, 2017)

DhruvA said:


> Can you specify the size and type?


I used a Qiyi big sail (68mm) and 48 5mm x 2mm n52 neodymium magnets. I bought 100 magnets, and if you like I will sell you the remaining 52 for $3 plus shipping. The corners and edges have identical caps, and I was able to center the first magnet between the mold marks on one of the caps, and place the rest of the magnets by lining up a corner and edge, putting a drop of superglue roughly where I wanted the magnet, and dropping the next magnet on. Occasionally I had to quickly readjust a magnet, and bear in mind that even though the corner and edge caps are interchangeable the polarity of the magnets must be opposite, so they are not interchangeable once magnetized. Also be careful not to use too much superglue: you can glue the pieces together. I also restickered mine, so it has better contrast down by the floor: https://thecubicle.us/stickers_share.php?public_id=92180


----------



## CapriPhonix (Feb 4, 2017)

One Wheel said:


> I also restickered mine, so it has better contrast down by the floor: https://thecubicle.us/stickers_share.php?public_id=92180



Wow this is great!! I'm totally going to use these.


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 4, 2017)

CapriPhonix said:


> Wow this is great!! I'm totally going to use these.


I've heard good things about reflective white. If I did it again I might try that instead of standard white.


----------



## EntireTV (Feb 4, 2017)

DGCubes said:


> Good point.
> 
> In the end, it really comes down to the WCA board. Seeing how events have been changed/added in the past, I think they'd need a lot more than a single Speedsolving poll to overhaul an event, especially when the poll is not even completely decisive like this one (if it were 90%+ for an average of 5 format after surveying a decent amount of people, then I'd understand). It could definitely help further the case, but I doubt it'd be the deciding factor.



Yes, and we don't want to be like the people who created a change.org petition for Kilominx and see it completely fail.


----------



## Mastermind2368 (May 20, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> Matyas' clock average is 93rd in the world


Everyone knows he is one honest person.


----------



## GenTheThief (May 20, 2017)

Mastermind2368 said:


> Everyone knows he is one honest person.


What exactly does your comment contribute to this dead discussion?


----------



## TipsterTrickster (Sep 16, 2017)

DhruvA said:


> I have seen people debate if they want feet as an event or not and I have seen different opinions recently. I decided to make a poll to see what the majority thinks.
> 
> Personally, I think feet is an awesome event. There is something about it that is different from other two or even one handed events. It gives a new challenge to competitors.
> 
> ...


It could be replaced by a more popular event, kilominx. (I'm only saying that because I can't figure out how to turn it with my feet, it keeps locking up.


----------



## One Wheel (Sep 16, 2017)

TipsterTrickster said:


> It could be replaced by a more popular event, kilominx. (I'm only saying that because I can't figure out how to turn it with my feet, it keeps locking up.



Two things with regard to turning with your feet: practice, and try a different cube. Mostly just practice. It's not that hard.


----------

